# GM Canada - Free Extended Warranty



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

how much do you drive?

will you hit 120000km or 5yrs first?


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

boraz said:


> how much do you drive?
> 
> will you hit 120000km or 5yrs first?


I drive quite a bit so I'll be done the warranty before the 5 year limit. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

